# Yay Fitness!



## thestarsfall (Oct 30, 2006)

Okay Goals I guess:
I need to lose about 30 lbs....preferably more (IMO) but my doctor will stop being annoying if I lose at least 20....well...she will stop being annoying about my weight...she will continue to be annoying about everything else...haha

I want to tone up my legs, stomach, back, and arms, without losing my chest.

I want to grow a butt haha...

This is what I am doing so far (with minor lapses and such...related to school or whatever).
I go to the gym on mondays and wednesdays (I do 15 mins of biking, and then 30 mins of various weight trainings).  I walk to and from school (so okay...I live on campus...its still a 5 min walk there and then 5 mins back...so do that at least 2ce a day is 20 mins...)  On weekends I do a lot more walking (depending on what me and my boyfriend do on the weekend....but I have to walk from the bus to his house which is 15 mins)

I try to watch what I eat...but I have limited funds so I cant go out and buy a whole bunch of good foods and sometimes the crappy stuff is on sale, plus its easier to make so I get that...

I am trying to live off of what I already have rather than purchasing a whole bunch more food for the week each week...(just like...milk and stuff if necessary, but I dont drink much milk)

I have a coke habit (haha...coca cola...not the cocaine...)

and I'm not about to give that up..haha

Today: being a monday I went to the gym...
I try not to do things by watching readouts on equipment screens, so I bring my iPod and I say "okay, I will bike for 4 songs and then cool down for a bit then move to machines"  Given that a song (well..the songs I listen to) are an average of 3-5 mins that means I will be biking for 12-20 mins plus a cool down...(unless I get the 10 min songs haha...)  
Listening to music distracts me from my counting reps though..haha..

and I am a form snob.  Which I guess is a good thing...  I try to have good form in all the exercises...I think I am best with a seated row..I keep almost stil except for my arms...yay

okay..end journal for now


----------



## thestarsfall (Nov 1, 2006)

okay...wednesday gym time was short...

All I did was the leg machine, some rowing machine (2000m) and some crunches/situps...

but i have an excuse: I pulled like all the muscles in my arm on tuesday when learning lacrosse (I have to teach it with my friend for out Motor Learning course...haha)  so I can barely lift my right arm now and its hard to put on makeup and do my hair


----------



## thestarsfall (Nov 6, 2006)

I hate it when the gym puts the music on really really loud....as in, I can hear it through my headphones...and the bass beat gives me a headache.  Argh!


----------



## Tyester (Nov 6, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *thestarsfall* 

 
_I hate it when the gym puts the music on really really loud....as in, I can hear it through my headphones...and the bass beat gives me a headache.  Argh!_

 
*Tip - get some soundproof earplug phones... they work great for me and I can hardly hear ANYTHING with them on even w/o music playing. They will keep you in your own world.


----------



## thestarsfall (Nov 30, 2006)

okay, so two weeks off because of INSANE BUSY-NESS

not cool on the workout front, but I did eat less cuz i was busy...and I dont appear to have lost any muscle strength cuz I got back and I was approximately where i was at before...

I love ab work...I can finally do the yoga boat pose with my legs straight and not bent anymore 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




too bad my pudge wont budge yet...I have hard abs underneath


----------



## thestarsfall (Dec 6, 2006)

I like it when the weightroom is like empty.  I think its because it's end of semester.  It is usually quite busy at the times I go...today there were like 4 ppl.  I was able to use everything when I wanted...yay


----------



## thestarsfall (Jan 24, 2007)

Okay...so no exercising over christmas sucked...I am so far behind and I gained a lot of weight back...


I am so sore...we did some fitness testing in class yesturday night and then I decided that accordingly I should amp up my normal workouts...

My 1RM for lat pull downs was 80lbs and therefore the 70% was 56...and I had been doing 30lbs...so definitely needed to amp it up.

Well after a vigorous workout AND fitness testing the night prior...I am tuckered out.  Delayed onset muscle soreness...actually no...just damned muscle soreness...It was hard to sleep cuz my arms felt weird...


and I gotta continue the muscle testing 

on tuesday we are getting presentation about fitness from a female body builder hehe...


----------

